# Cop dots?? Anyone try them?



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Saw these at blowes yesterday and picked up a pack, kinda of brilliant in my opinion, anyone use them??

www.copdots.com

How good would it feel to get some bs thieves put where they belong


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I was thinking about those as well, I might have to just give em a try. 
You could always just set up a sting operation too by intentionally leaving yur van opened up while on a job and BAM! Call the cops right away


----------

